# Windowless stories...ifc 2006



## DAYWALKER (Oct 6, 2010)

Something you don't see everyday...200 year old church being moved to a new location. Per IFC 2006 903.2.10.1...

new basement is more than 1500 sf....but the architect is providing compliant exterior stairs. The question is, based on how this section reads, are sprinklers required?

Also, by definition, an exterior stair is a stairway that is open on at least one side, except for required columns, beams, handrails and guards. The adjoining open areas shall be either yards, courts, or public ways. The other sides of the exterior stairway need not be open.

I don't get it.......are the ends considered to be sides?......can you put a roof over it?.....can you completely enclose it except for where the stairs terminate at grade?


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2010)

Are they meeting the rest of the section

Opening in each 50 linear feet???

Not a stair person but sounds like it meets the intent

Also do they meet the one side opening and NOT over 75 feet from opening????


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it going to remain a church???

Are they going to sprinkle the church once it is moved??

Is it being moved within in the city or being moved into the city???


----------



## DAYWALKER (Oct 6, 2010)

CDA, yes.....still a church... no sprinkler, less than 300 occupant load....yes, still in the city....yes, 50 linear feet, not over 75 feet.


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds like some one did thier homework

Exterior can mean a lot of things

Sure you will hear some more opinions


----------



## DAYWALKER (Oct 13, 2010)

C'MON MAN.......Any fire guys out there that can help an old inspector with this?


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2010)

Appears to meet code


----------

